# برنامج Water Cad لرسم وتحليل دوائر الموائع والشبكات



## kareem moh (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اللي عندة البرنامج دا من فضلكم يرفعة للتحميل او يدلني علي برنامج اخر ان وجد.

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 نوفمبر 2012)

موجود في قسم المدني


----------

